# Two new SLRs



## Battou (Jun 16, 2008)

See it bigger





See it bigger

...Well they both have some fairly deisent flaws....the DTL 500 the shutter release is locked and I don't know if it's just jammed or if I am missing something and the TLb's exposure counter is not working and it makes some nasty sounds when winding but it's useable. at some point I'll open up the TLb and see if there is any thing I can do for her.


----------



## usayit (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey!..  That's my 500DTL you have there..!!  

Joking..  I had one for a short while but ended up giving it away to a friend who showed interest.  It too was jammed.


----------



## Battou (Jun 17, 2008)

usayit said:


> Hey!..  That's my 500DTL you have there..!!
> 
> Joking..  I had one for a short while but ended up giving it away to a friend who showed interest.  It too was jammed.



Even if I can't get it working, I did get what looks to be a nice vivitar 135 out of it that I can use on my pentax, That alone is worth what I paid for the whole shootin match.


----------



## JIP (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey that Canon TL was my first camera and I still have it.


----------



## Battou (Jun 23, 2008)

JIP said:


> Hey that Canon TL was my first camera and I still have it.



I really like the way the TL feels, granted it's lacking a few of the features I have in the EF but....If I can find out what is grinding and extricate it or fix it before it kills the camera I might make some good use of it, with or with out the frame counter.


----------



## AF44 (Jul 14, 2008)

my TL got stollen :/ 

what the heck are a few punks gonna do with a 40 year old camera anyway? 

oh well... nice find :thumbup:


----------



## Battou (Jul 14, 2008)

AF44 said:


> my TL got stollen :/
> 
> what the heck are a few punks gonna do with a 40 year old camera anyway?
> 
> oh well... nice find :thumbup:



I know I feel pretty high and mighty when I walk around with my decades old equipment, But I rekon that a couple of kids are not going to be getting the same pleasure I do. Take solace in the fact that cameras are not worth destroying for the shere pleasure of destroying it. Cameras like these have too much work involved to go out of ones way to steel and destroy. I'd keep your eyed peeled at the local pawn shops, you might be able to get it back...granted it sucks to have to buy your own camera all over again but, it's better than nothing.


----------



## malkav41 (Jul 16, 2008)

It sounds like the little window that goes over the numbers might have fallen into the top, and that is what is grinding. I'm not real sure what is involved in removing the top. Good luck, it's a great camera.


----------



## Battou (Jul 16, 2008)

malkav41 said:


> It sounds like the little window that goes over the numbers might have fallen into the top, and that is what is grinding. I'm not real sure what is involved in removing the top. Good luck, it's a great camera.



Yes, I know I'm alredy working on fixing it.


----------

